# Does eating local honey build up a resistance form local alergies?



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

My MIL lived in Chapala Mexico for about 1 1/2 years. The first 5 months she was really suffering from allergies. The old-timer natives told her to eat the local honey because it had all the pollens and allergins in it and it would help her immune system build up a resistance. She seems to think it worked, but I don't know how much of that was mental or her just settling in.

Has anyone ever heard of this before? And how much truth is there to it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Truth a huge word. Some people like your MIL think it does help. Some don't think so. Medical science has not proven it helps in any studies they have did.
There is all kinds of thoughts on this. Honey from a 10 mile radis up and includeing a 100 mile radis.
Best advice is if you believe it works then eat local honey.  I do.

 Al


----------



## IMP (Feb 7, 2006)

I've heard that line about local honey and allergy relief, I don't know if it is true either, some say it works, some say otherwise. I would like to add that as a kid growing up with asthma, my mother used to obtain local honey with the honeycomb included in the jar. I had to break off pieces of the comb and chew on it along with eating the honey. I had to do this several times a day for months but it did help my breathing problems, unless I got a cold on top of the asthma, then it was time spent inhaling steam from boiling pots of water on the stove. There were no asthma relief meds back then.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

It kind of makes sense that it would work. It seems to be following along the lines of traditional homeopathy treatment for allergies, i. e., if something irritates your autoimmune system, and you subject your autoimmune system to a tiny amount every day, your autoimmune system will eventually get used to it and quit reacting.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've always eaten local honey, not just for the health benefits, but I believe in supporting local agriculture. I use local honey in a couple of the soaps that I make and I've heard people comment how nice it is to see 'local' on the label.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

If you get honey that was made within a 50 mile radius and it is totally raw, only strained without any processing. You need to consume 2-3 tablespoons per day regularly. Some say it works, some say it doesn't, my youngest son who moved out and stopped eating honey and started getting sick believes it. LOL


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

either way if you can get honey from that close by you are supporting you neighbors and ensuring they keep bees that will be polinating your crops. so it is a great idea weather you belive or not.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Several of my family members are VERY allergic to poison ivy, and I've heard from fellow beekeepers that eating poison ivy honey may help alleviate PI allergies. I have NO idea where you'd get poison ivy honey though.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

My allergist told me to buy local honey. I didn't want to take all that medicine while I was pregnant.
I believe it has helped in the past few years.
Cathy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ran across this today. thought ya'll might be intrested.

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/to_honey.html

 Al


----------

